# Economy Tractor



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

. 

This machine is for sale near me. Comes with a harrow, 1 bottom plow, deck and front plow. Does not have hydro lift, wheel weights or lights so its not the best candidate for snow, IMO. But Ive always wanted one of these. Per the serial it appears to be a 1964. Has a Kohler and 16" rear tires. Tires are dried out. Needs bushings in the kingpins at the least. And the asking price is in the stratosphere too. 

Does anyone have experience with these machines?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No experience but since the photos seem to show it's at a dealer it's likely very overpriced. It does seem to be built like a tank though.

Found on line: _"Economy tractors were built by Engineering Products Company (EPCO) of Wisconsin. Production began at the end of World War II. Economy tractors were garden-type tractors assembled from off-the-shelf components. Economy tractors evolved as suburban lawn-and-garden tractor market rose. The Economy brand name was dropped in 1977 in favor of the Power King brand, which continued to the late 1990s."_

Links: Economy/ Power King Tractor History And Information - Power King, Economy Tractor Forum - GTtalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that thing looks pretty cool. i really can't say much about value since i am not familiar with them but stuff like lights should be easy to add. looks like it has a generator on it so it should be able to run lights no problem as long as it is functioning properly. my buddy bought a wheel horse last year and i think i remember him paying $400 for it and it only came with the blade but it is hydraulically lifted/lowered. the tires on it were really weather and the guy nearly didn't get it started when we went to look at it. the lights on it also don't work very good at all. i am guessing stator or whatever charges the battery on it sucks which at least shouldn't be as much of an issue on that economy tractor.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Looks cool but not digging the lack of sheet metal around the drive shaft area. don't see any safe place to rest your tired tootsies either. I would pass on that 1 just my 2 cents anyway.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like it's missing the cover for the driveshaft that's also the foot rest.


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i really don't see the missing sheet metal being that big of a deal since the driveshaft is not exposed. you clearly see someone has just been resting there feet on the frame for a while


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks like a early to mid 60s. They are great tractors built very tough . Very strong gear boxes, Dana rear ends Auto motive type clutches. Very collective. I own a 78 1614 . It been in the family since new


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Thanks for all the info Fella's. 

Right on 69Ariens, its a 1964 per the serial. Thats a beautiful 1614 you have there!

Unfortunately I could not take the machine home with my offer of $1,300. If anyone is interested it is still on the lot at the Belle Mead Garage on Rt 206S in Belle Mead, NJ. The owner of the shop said it is a consigment sale and the machine's owner is pretty stubborn so it might be there a little while(?)

I purchased this W-H instead and while it doesn't have 1/2 the charachter of the Economy it has been a fun project so far and best of all - I have a snowblower for it!









.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it has plenty of character and shined up nicely. 


.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

69ariens said:


> That looks like a early to mid 60s. They are great tractors built very tough . Very strong gear boxes, Dana rear ends Auto motive type clutches. Very collective. I own a 78 1614 . It been in the family since new


======================================================



The single stage snow thrower on you Economy Tractor is a thing of beauty and I wish they would make them again as I would scrap the two stage RAD junk I have in less than a second.

.:crying:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just saw this one pop up on my Craigslist but it's physically a bit north in Canada. I guess these guys value these quite highly so I see why your $1,300 didn't take yours home. :sad2: Too bad it didn't.
You still managed to grab a really nice Wheel Horse IMHO.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/d/1970-economy-tractor/6661817447.html

.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
thats a 24" tire version they are the most sought after. Thing is, a nice Farmall or International Cub can be had for about the same $ and IMO they offer "more" tractor and are much easier to get parts. 

Im liking the Horse a lot, no regrets at all

Cubs...

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/d/farmall/6625173503.html

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/cub-low-boy-lawn-mower-154/6634787488.html


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I like wheel horses too. Nice job


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

powerking your post has been moved to parts wanted


----------



## Byro. Byron (Sep 2, 2021)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Looks cool but not digging the lack of sheet metal around the drive shaft area. don't see any safe place to rest your tired tootsies either. I would pass on that 1 just my 2 cents anyway.*


What you seeing is a safety pipe covering solid round stock driveshaft spinning inside


----------

